# Rad Club oder Verein in Lippe



## bikefreak32791 (28. Dezember 2013)

Morgen.....ich komme aus Lage und fahre Mtb sowie auch Rennrad ,gerne auch ctf oder rtf , oder 24 std Rennen ,ich bin in einem kleinen Verein der aber leider nicht sehr aktiv ist, da viele auch noch Triathlon machen und dort dann noch aktiv in einem anderen Verein sind. Ich wollte mal fragen ob hier vielleicht jemand in nem Verein ist und noch Mitglieder sucht .........Gruß Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Dezember 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefreak32791 (28. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> in welchem verein bist du denn?



Rc-Detmold,im netzt findest du nix darüber,


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Dezember 2013)

.


----------



## bikefreak32791 (28. Dezember 2013)

tsve Bielefeld .....ja es gibt viele wäre aber schön nicht gleich alleine zu sein,das bin ich da jetzt auch ....


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Dezember 2013)

.


----------



## bikefreak32791 (28. Dezember 2013)

Mh die Lipper kommen auch aus Detmold ..und ja die machen das 3 std Rennen in Detmold immer ,


----------



## tangoba62 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
bin selber im Verein BIKE SPORT LIPPE. Sonntags findet um 11 Uhr an den Donoper Teichen ein MTB Treff statt,bei dem immer einige Leute vom Verein dabei sind. Da könntest du auf jeden Fall Kontakte knüpfen. Ansonsten gibt es auch RR Treffs , die Termine sind auf der HP vom Verein. Jetzt im Winter eher sporadisch .

Gruß Udo


----------



## bikefreak32791 (30. Dezember 2013)

Ja denke auch das ich dort gut aufgehoben bin obwohl die alle sehr sehr fit sind ,den Dienstags treff am Arbeitsamt kenne ich war ich öfter,das 3std Rennen hat mich 2012 richtig schweiss gekostet ,schön finde ich auch den Einsatz vom Verein für die Jugend meine werden auch größer,ich muss nur gucken ob mein Verein schon für mich die BDR kosten bezahlt hat ,


----------



## tangoba62 (31. Dezember 2013)

ich kann dir auch Bescheid geben wenn der Verein seine JHV hat. Dann kannst du evtl. mehr über den Verein und Leute erfahren.
Ansonsten trifft man sich vielleicht mal! Spätestens beim nächsten 3h von Detmold ;-)


----------



## bikefreak32791 (31. Dezember 2013)

Ja sehr gerne ,wäre nett wenn du das machst,guten Rutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tangoba62 (2. Januar 2014)

alles klar. ich geb dir bescheid sobald ich den termin habe !!


----------



## bikefreak32791 (4. Januar 2014)

So Anmeldung ist in der Post


----------

